# please read............ target panic



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*target panic*

this could be a bit involved but i will try to get you on the right track.
first, you want to get you draw length spot on. it your draw is short you usually get a quick jerky pin movement. long and it floats in too big of an area on the target.
next, get your draw weight to a comfortable poundage.

one of the bigger reasons for target panic is improper bow setup and you are fighting it.
after you get the bow and your form taken care of, i like to break down my shot. i would blank bail for awile to get used to good form without worrying about the target. do this every time you shoot if you can. start out with the blank bail to start off with good form and shoot a few more at the end of your session to end on a good note.
aiming practice is another good practice to get into. run through your shot sequence but just aim, dont shoot. get used to letting you pin float around the bull. do this like you are shooting a game and just let down when you start getting exesive movement.
after you spend a few weeks with the blank bail and your aiming practice start shooting closer or at a bigger target. let the pin float, just concentrate on the center of the target and work the shot. the more you concentrate the less movement you will have. get you mind on the target and dont chase the pin, let the pin come to you.
i like to break down my shot like i said above, shoot a game 1-2 nights a week, then one night blank bail, the another night work on aiming practice. if you shoot for score all the time its easy for your form and mind to slip and slowly work into a case of target panic. 
but for this to work its best to use a surprise release.
i hope this helps
lane


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

It takes 2 days to pick up a bad habit and 3 weeks to get rid of it. When you start a TP program you must committ to it. I did. Lost close to 10 years of shooting pleasure because I would not take 3 weeks out of my life to fix it.


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

thanks guys for the help. i called coach bernie and he was very helpful and has got me started on a program that should cure it, if you would like to know about the program look at my thread in the general archery section. it is under target pannic and should be easy to find. thanks again for the help. and also, what you said about the aiming drills was mentioned by bernie and i do plan on doing them.
thanks again,
Chris britton


----------

